# Lathans taxidermy ?



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

anybody use them ? were you happy with it?


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Never heard of the particular taxidermist....but if I could, I would like to suggest someone to you:

Ron Vanderpol @ 850-587-3735 / 84 Cantering Hills Lane in Molino (off 95A)


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Michael Cole Taxidermy! :usaflag


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

It use to be SUNSHINE TAX... and he sold his business and the guy that took it over did not do well... It use to be Ed lathan but i think his son does the work now.

My opinion is you go and check out RON VANDERPOL... He has plenty of work in show room for you to make a decision on..

KENNY


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never heard of Lathans either. I have heard that Vanderpol does good work. I also recommend Michael Cole. He has done some work for me and I was very pleased.I would use him again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Tim Byrd Taxidermy is the best in my opinion. Off Atmore Cut-off road. 587-3005


----------



## SkintBack (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron Vanderpol is your man for sure I think hes one of the best!!!!!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would also say Ron Vanderpol


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Rob; I would take it to Ron. Mike


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

> *WACKEM&STACKEM! (2/5/2009)*Michael Cole Taxidermy!




I AGREE...


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Coles Taxidermy .


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't believe nobody has yet to mention Chad Cooper. We are fortunate enough to have several good taxidermists in this area, I'm sure you will be pleased by the quality of work provided by any these guys.


----------



## GIG (Feb 6, 2009)

I recently took an 8pt to Ed Lathan for mounting. I have never used him before but the work on display in his shop is as good as or better than any I have seen. He charges $275with a 6 to 8 week turnaround time which is much faster than most. Yes he was the original owner of Sunshine Taxidermy and sold it years ago. Go by and take a look for yourself. My 8pt should be done in a couple of weeks so I'll be able to give you a better opinion then.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

I have taken three deer to Ed thus far and like GIG said his work is as good as others. It is 275.00 without a plaque and 300.00 with a plaque. I have found that his turn around time is 3-4 weeks. Here are a couple of pics from the first two deer ( he still has my third one that I took to him on 01-26 but he nearly done with it ). 

His phone numbers are: Cell- 572-9471 Home- 587-2175.


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I'm with Gump, I can't believe no one has mentioned Chad Cooper of Cooper's Taxidermy. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region><st1lace>Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> andI have been best friends for 20+ years, he is a great taxidermist and an even better person. Ron Vanderpol, Michael Cole, and Tim Byrd are good guys and they do good work so this in no means is a bash to them. <st1:country-region><st1lace>Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region> is like my brother, instead of a friend, so I'm a little partial. I would recommend that if any one has some time and wants to see an awesome5000 sq ft studio and meet a great guy, load the kids up and ride up to Chumuckla and take a look, he would love to have you. Here are a few pictures of his work and studio, but the pictures don't do it justice. You need to see it for yourself. (15 Pics)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Studioentrance.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">StudioNorth.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">StudioWest.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">StudioSouth.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Shoulder mounts drying in the shop.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This next picture is a trophyroom he did for a client.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A few Whitetails.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Arctic Wolf







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree on Chad Cooper, went by there yesterday to drop off my deer and he was one of the nices people you could meet. Showed us around his shop, told us to stay and look as long as we wanted and come back when ever we wanted to look some more. Does awesome work. Busy guy, he had well over ahundred deer waiting to be mounted. They were fixing to start on a giraffe while we where in there. Its worth the trip over just to see his showroom.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, Chad Does great work. His show room is a must see. Ron VanDerPol has a real nice show room started to. But is still in the works. All of these guy's do good work.


----------



## Chad (Dec 28, 2007)

yes my brother has all of his deer done at lathans they look good


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ed did a Bass for me,,, did a great job,,,, will use him again for sure...:usaflag


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will also say that Chad Cooper gets my vote awesome guy to talk to and does awesome work!


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

No disrespect to anyone mentioned here, but the Lathan's are tops!! They have done numerous deer mounts for me over the past ten years as well as 3 or 4 fish mounts. There is nothing this guy can't do! I will post some pics as soon as I can grab my camera. No question about it, you will not find a better taxidermist or people in general than the Lathan's!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## mossyhead (Feb 7, 2009)

<P align=center>Mr. Lathan has our deer heads, I will let you know how his work stands out against Chads, when i get the mounts back in a couple of weeks. Chad has done 2 for me in the past and they are flawless, he is a true artist! I thought I would give Lathans a try since there right down the road from my house. I will update as soon as I can! these are the before pictures! I will post some more after I get the heads back!<P align=center>


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

Ed Lathan mounted the hog and bobcat for me. Great work, great priceand quick turnaround. Give him a call and go see his work.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I just picked mine up from Lathans today. Shot it on 1-17-09.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Guys I?m not coming on here to bash anyone else either there is no doubt there is more than one person that does excellent work. But if you sit down and think about what you are getting done, and the money already invested to get this animal that you want mounted, why would you pay less to save money and rush to get it back (its not going anywhere). This is your ?trophy? that you are going to have for a lifetime and ?showoff? to everyone, so wouldn?t you want the best? I?m not selling these things for anyone nor am I an employee of Coopers Taxidermy. But I have to ask myself why would anyone want to cut corners now and cut themselves short on there mount? Pay the extra money & wait the extra time and get something done right that you can really be proud of?.IMO there isn?t any where else in town that can touch coopers work and detail. Some of these other pictures on here show the $ difference hands down, some look down right bad?.im not trying to talk bad about anybody?s mount on here but the difference shows?.BIG TIME


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

WELL PUT RIGRUNNER!!! Last time i checked whitetails have white around the eyes and black out line on the ears!!:banghead

Rons and Chads work are hard too beat!! :clap


----------



## Chad (Dec 28, 2007)

no two deer look the same as far as the white around the eyes or the blackout on the ears.i dont think any tax paints the fur they just dry or tan them which ever they do and put the cape on the form and paint the eyes and nose


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Well put rigrunner. You do get what you pay for. Not to make any one made but he is wright. As to painting the fur, yes they do paint the fur if you are mounting it and paying att. to the close details of whatever aniamal you are mounting. I will have to say for the best detail I have see for close up is Vanderpol, cooper and cole's hands down.


----------

